# Found a site: How to haunt your house!



## tamster

Don't know if anyone seen this site...it has a load of good ideas!!
http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=58&Itemid=63


----------



## skullnbones

Wow! I haven't seen this. Thank you for posting


----------



## tamster

Ya I bookmarked this one, got some kewl stuff templetes and such, you're welcome skullnbones


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Cool site!

Must be from the people who wrote the book "How to Haunt Your House".


----------



## Eyegore

Sahweeeeet! A new reference site to add to my growing collection! Awesome.


----------



## skullnbones

I love the bottle labels. I haven't seen those before either  yay!


----------



## Tumblindice

Their books are very good as well.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Great site, love the label sheets! Thanks for the link, I already book marked it.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

I also have their book and have made the seance table. Very cool!!


----------



## kprimm

Cool site and I also have both of their books, and enjoy them a lot.


----------



## Scary Mary²

Excellent site, love the pictures of the ghost girls and the ghost boy.


----------



## neka4ok

thanks a lot i will visit this site


----------



## CampCrystalLake

I purchased both the first and second book. Hope to get them soon. They look great!


----------

